# einzelnes Laptop LCD an Dektop PC



## kevinl (27. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Frage, da ich einen 17" LCD übrig habe.

Kann ich meinen alten LCD irgendwie an meine Grafikkarte anschließen, und so einen zusätzlichen Monitor bekommen?

Ich habe folgenden LCD:

LG Phillips ???????? siehe Bildname: Aufkleber

Legende:

Stecker 1 = Stecker (30PIN), der ans LCD kommt
Stecker 2 = Stecker (40PIN), der an MB des Laptops kommt


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir weiterhelfen!

MfG Kevin


----------



## midnight (27. März 2010)

Bemüh mal die Suche! Da gibts schon was zu. Im Normalfall ist sowas einigermaßen unmöglich bzw nur mit viel Aufwand.

so far


----------



## kevinl (27. März 2010)

Ok habs gefunden.

Danke.

Dann könnte ein MOD den Thread eigentlcih löschen^^


----------



## lazy (27. März 2010)

Ich glaube s ist möglich, vielleicht findest du auf der Herstellerseite ein Datenbaltt indem angegeben ist, wie die einzelnen Kabel mit den Farben belegt sind. Früher gab es in der Bucht mal Adapterlösungen mit denen das ging, ob das heute noch geht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## kevinl (27. März 2010)

Bin grad bei conrad auf der suche nach wahrscheinlich nicht vorhandenen Adaptern xD

Werd mal schauen.

Das muss ja irgendwie gehen.

EDIT:

OK das ist schon mal mein DISPLAY.


Und hier von der Herstellerwebsite!

Hab schon nach dem Interface gesucht, jedoch bisher ohne Erfolg.


EDIT2:

kann das was sein????

http://cgi.ebay.de/SGI-LVDS-to-DVI-..._PC_Systeme?hash=item5ad810f065#ht_1801wt_880


----------



## lazy (27. März 2010)

Das sieht doch schon garnicht schlecht aus. Dann wissen wir schonmal, dass du einen LVDS Anschluss hast richtig? 

Bei Conrad wirst du da nicht viel finden  glaub ich^^


----------



## kevinl (27. März 2010)

Warte mal, die Bezeichnung auf der Herstellerwebsite ist nicht genau die Selbe wie meine.

Bei mir steht auf dem Display "LP171WX2 (A4) (K7)"

und auf der Herstellerwebsite "LP171WP9".

Ich habe noch nicht herausgefunden ob ich auch den Anschluss habe.

Weiß jemans wie der LVDS Anschluss aussieht.

Meiner sieht so aus:siehe Anhang

Hab nochmal bei google ein paar Bilder angeschaut.

Ich müsste eigentlich LVDS haben.


Was ist das:

http://www.dalsa.com/images/mediakit/assets/Xcelera-LVDS_PX4.jpg

Das wärs doch.


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2010)

LVDS haben die meistens, nur fehlt dir da ein bisschen Hardware.


----------



## kevinl (28. März 2010)

Danke. Was meinst du mit ein bisschen Hardware?

Ach du S******!

Geht das nicht mit Adapter???

Am besten wäre ja, wenn ich an den Stecker anschließe, der ans MB angeschlossen war.
Dann ist die Displayhintergrundbeleuchtung auch gleich mit drinne.


----------



## Ini (28. März 2010)

Ich muss so etwas öfter mal machen. Der Aufwand ist für den Heimgebrauch eigentlich nicht tragbar. 

Naja gut, ich hab dann zum Anschluss auch eine Repeater-Platine.


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

Naja die Hintergrundbeleuchtung wird mit Hochspannung angesprochen, irgendwas ab 600 V. Habe hier auch noch einen 19" TFT (den mein Papa eben wieder zum Leben erweckt hat) bei dem sieht das Signalkabel vom Panel zur Platine auch ähnlich aus. Die Hintergrundbeluchtung haben wir einfach mit einem Netzteil von alten Kaltlichtkathoden getestet (die man da im PC einbaut). 

Ist das der einzige Anschluss zum TFT oder sind da noch Stromleitungen?


----------



## kevinl (28. März 2010)

@lazy:

Ne nur der von der Beleuchtung und der LVDS.

Die beiden werden dann in den anderen Anschluss, der aufs MB kommt vereint
Zwischen Beleuchtung und der Vereinigungsstelle hängt noch ne Platine.

@Ini:

Was wäre denn alles nötig dafür? xD

Gruß


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

Ja so dachte ich mir das auch. Aber die Beleuchtung kannst du ja so auch schonmal ansteuern, (ca, 600V) und nachschauen ob die noch okay ist. Wenn die Beleuchtung defekt ist, bringt dir der ganze Anschlusskram auch nichts.

Was hast du damit eigentlich vor, ich meine soll das ein DIY Beamer werden oder soll der noch richtig benutzt werden oder ist das eher ein "der Weg ist das Ziel" Projekt?


----------



## kevinl (28. März 2010)

Ich wollte ich schon dann alls "richtigen" Monitor verwenden oder als Zweitmonitor.

Aber wo bekomme ich 600V her?


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2010)

Was hast du denn da für nen Anschluss? Vieleicht ist es vor dem Inverter...


----------



## lazy (28. März 2010)

Wie ich schon schrieb z.B. aus so einem kleinen Netzteil von den Kaltlichtkathoden (kosten 6.95 Euro im PC Laden). Diese Dinger werden mit 12 V aus dem PC angesteuert. Hier sind die in den blauen Kästen drin, die kann man öffnen und direkt die 600 V abnehmen


----------



## rebel4life (28. März 2010)

Die längliche Platine auf dem Bild ist der Inverter.


----------



## kevinl (28. März 2010)

Also:

Der Anschluss Inverter-Beleuchtung ist so ein 2Pin Stecker, ziemlich groß, ein blaues und ein rosa Kabel.

Der gegenüberliegende Anschluss:  5Pin, ziemlich klein, 2x gelb ; 2x rosa ; 1x blau ; 1x grün ; 1x weiß


----------



## lazy (29. März 2010)

ja das sieht nach den Stromanschlüssen aus, hast du noch die Platine aus dem Notebook?


----------



## kevinl (29. März 2010)

Ja, die habe ich noch, ich weiß jedoch nicht mehr ob die funktioniert bzw. nicht genau an welchen Stellen die defekt ist.

Warum? Benötige ich dann die ganze Platine?

Du mit


> das sieht nach den Stromanschlüssen aus


nur die Anschlüsse der Beleuchtung, oder?

Gruß Kevin


----------



## lazy (29. März 2010)

Naja wenn das dicke Kabel sind sind die idR für Strom, dieses andere Kabel wird für die Signale sein.


----------

